# 4 channel learning controller case



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

I am building a couple of these and have run across a stupid issue-a case.

I would like to put mine in a nice, sturdy case so that I do not have to worry about it getting borken. But finding the best option for the case is getting fairly hard.

Does anyone have any suggestions for a case?

If nothing else, I am going to meet an rep from DF Countryman in a couple of weeks and I can ask him, but their shipping for 2 cases would probibly run me as much, if not more than a case would!


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

Make a plywood, Plexiglas or aluminum box, I've seen some really strong metal boxes with locks on them. I have one for my PSP and its pretty strong and about water tight


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

I use standard project boxes when I can, http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/category/490/Project-Boxes/1.html, but I have to find standoffs, and drill holes, and sometimes the card doesn't have holes, lol, you know. Its always something.


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

So I needed at least one fairly quick for this weekend and, "shock" I actually found one at my local. overpriced Radio Shack for about $10. I ended up drilling some holes and making a standoff, but aht is not that hard to do.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

According to the WIKI for the original board - http://doityourselfchristmas.com/wiki/index.php?title=Simple_Sound_to_Servo it will fit in a TA-200 enclosure. The link in the WIKI is broken but you can find them here - http://radiant-holidays.com/radiant_holidays/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=1


----------



## Atom058 (Sep 20, 2009)

Believe it or not, I have used the plastic pencil boxes that you can get at the Dollar Store (yes, for a dollar) for some of my circuit board enclosures. The price is right! But, you would need to tape them up pretty good to put them out in the rain... but it can be done! Most of my stuff is done on the porch, so I just need to protect them from the occasional splash and humidity.


----------

